# Face to Face Picture Contest



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's an picture of me and my old mare, Ms. Lola Mae.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

My Mustang mare Rebel and I (not really facing each other. . . but face to face, for sure!)


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Belgian gelding and I


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

*My boyfriend Jace & Trojan*










*Jace & Phoenix*










*My Mum & Fanta*


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

This is a picture of Gidget and I when I first got her.










This is Gidget with my mama 










And this is Gidget and I around Jan I believe.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow I just relized I have no pictures of me facing Buzz lol well camera coming with me next time


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

Spy - Thoroughbred. 
Wonderful gentleman who taught me so much about being brave. 
Absolute dream to handle. 
Belonged to my coach but I was able to work with him for 2 years before he found a forever home. 
He was much better suited as a one person horse.










Sam - Dutch Warmblood who I absolutely adored. 
I only got to ride this fellow for a year or so, as he belonged to my coach and was sent off to do Children's Hunters. 
He is now permanently retired, and receives treats from me every so often.










Belle - Standardbred. My first horse of my very own. 
This was only an hour after she arrived and became mine. 
After only two months, the level of trust between us is almost incomprehensible.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

These are all beautiful pictures 

Keep them coming.

There's something about mothers, isn't it?  They seem to be able to send out that gentle emotion of caring for someone, even through a photograph.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's me with Mystique : ]


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Me with Shiloh(14 year old Anglo Arab mare)










Me with Gracie(Oldenburg/Dutch Warmblood '07 filly)


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute!!!!


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

My daughter and her pony Romeo, having a heart to heart









I think Romeo is telling jokes.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

My heart just melted


----------



## Lenuccia (Oct 3, 2009)

*Springday*

Me and my sweet paint:


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Oops, here's my first picture again - the link got messed up:


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

me and dally, TB mare


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*William and I!*

William and I!


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

This will be very very very hard to judge 
As a reminder, contest closes on 3d July.


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

This is a picture of me and Chili waiting around after a horse show for a few results for high point.


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

DD and her first horse, an Arab named Tory


















My GD at her first horse show


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

Morning Star and I...may she rest in peace.....she was 32


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow! She looked really good for 32!


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you, she was a movie star...she was in Rambo..and 2 westerns....had a great life...she was the best horse ever, I miss her so much....esp. her gate...
Morgan/Quarter..


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't even know why I am entering, there are some adorable amazing photos here!

My vote goes towards the one with the little girl and her pony Romeo where she's got the big laugh smile going on. I melted!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

sorry its in black and white. i lost the origonal before i edited it. 
this is my coloured maree and me  <3


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Well it's July 3d in here, so how do I properly end this contest? 

I post my judging results here or is there a separate thread?


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Dec 29, 2007)

Me and Smokey








Smokey and 5 of my brothers and sisters

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Dec 29, 2007)

Oops. Am I too late?


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello

Nop, not at all. Gorgeous pics although not exactly face to face


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

inaclick said:


> Well it's July 3d in here, so how do I properly end this contest?
> 
> I post my judging results here or is there a separate thread?


Yep, you can post your results here. =)


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

*The Results!*

Okies here goes.
Whatever pictures I choose I still feel like I do an injustice to others because all are so beautiful heheh.
However the criterias were based on:

- horse and owner facing eachother
- horse and owner looking at eachother
- emotion felt from the picture


*1st Place:*









*2nd Place:*








and









*3d Place winners:*








and









Thank you for participating in the Face to face picture contest and congratulations to everyone!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Yay!! Thanks!


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Aw! My daughter will be so proud. She loves that horse so much. She told me one day "Mom, I know how you must have felt when you met Dad because that's how I feel about Romeo."


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

awww thats so cute, although she will probably laugh later on when you tell her what she told you :wink:


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

dally said:


> awww thats so cute, although she will probably laugh later on when you tell her what she told you :wink:


I'm encouraging her to love animals instead of boys! I will for a long time. I'd rather invest time and money into animals than human boys...I've already got her convinced that most of the boys that wear cowboy hats are fakes (around here at least) and that they wouldn't know what to do if they got on a horse, let alone one that thinks for itself! I teach high school, I know what those boys try to pull...she can keep on loving horses; they'll break her heart a lot less!


----------



## dally (Jun 1, 2010)

Fowl Play said:


> I'm encouraging her to love animals instead of boys! I will for a long time. I'd rather invest time and money into animals than human boys...I've already got her convinced that most of the boys that wear cowboy hats are fakes (around here at least) and that they wouldn't know what to do if they got on a horse, let alone one that thinks for itself! I teach high school, I know what those boys try to pull...she can keep on loving horses; they'll break her heart a lot less!


 
totally agree with you,
horses are and will always be better than boys !!


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

ignore this


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

oh whoops xD i didnt realized this was closed


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Aww thanks! ^_^


----------

